# New stucco over old painted stucco exterior



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There is no "easiest" in this situation. Stripping an entire house will be work.
You can try power washing or sand blasting. Both scenarios require due diligence in the use of the tool and choice of blasting material. With the bl;asting unit, start with a gentle abrasize and work your way up. Your local masonary supply store would be a good place to start.
Ron


----------

